# I Was a Halloween Monster 5: Sliders



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Cool. Thanks for the re-post. And with Pictures!

--------
Larry M.


----------



## Master Haunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey David,

Yep, that's a Slider alright. Been caught a few times myself. Great Scare. How much do you charge for a month but only on the weekends?

Mario
HHMU
Fear Manor


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Master Haunter,

That would be open to negotiation. But if you're interested in seeing the Slider Brothers in action, we will be holding our monthly practice and exhibition at the Redondo Beach Pier on the upper level of the International Boardwalk near the parking structure on Sunday, April 27 from about 1 to 3 p.m. This time round there may be other Shipwreck monsters there too. So come on down, check out what we do and let's talk about Halloween scares. And that goes for anyone else on the Forum who happens to be in the Southern California area on Sunday.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Since the question of what Sliders are came up in one of the other threads, I thought I'd breathe some life back into this little tale for you. It's a lot easier than trying to explain it all over again!




Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Hay Dave. It's always a pleasure to reread about your work on the Shipwreck. I'm hoping you saved your slasher event you posted last year so all the newbes can read that one as well. But do you think at your age its easier to bring the post back up or is it just your memory. LOL



A question from your O.C.C.O.C.P. Anyone growing pumpkins for food these days?


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I don't know about him but it's not the only thing thats fading on me!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Putrid. As memory serves, all those earlier stories should be back in the archives somewhere. Personally, my fav of the series was "The Great Teenage Girl Chase." That's a post it would be easy to bring back, as you say, up!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

There was the old joke about the "Polaroid" children.
If you have one, just wait and see if you like them, if not, don't apply the clear -fixitive and they will just fade away!
"Mommy! Momm!, .. momm-y. m o m m y.
m m mm mmm oom y
y yy ...*

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay. It's an ego thing. I'm thinking that there are only 18 days until the auditions for monsters returning for another round of Shipwreck. This is what me and the boys did LAST year. And just think, we've been practising all year. Like I said on another site, anyone who wants to see the Slider's video we made for our corporate sponsors can email me, and I'll send you a totally Norton scanned copy that will play on Windows Media Player, Win98 and up. Last year was insane. Who knows what this year will be like?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

My hats are off to you and your team but man when I think hitting the floor at a good clip it makes my knees hurt!

rod spain


----------



## lordwolfgangkrauser (Apr 19, 2002)

Very scary, what are the slider things made of? Is there any special training in becomming a slider? How created the idea of a slider?


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Lord. There's lots of training involved. You got to be able to judge the distances so you can slide up to someone and be able to stop short and pop back up on your feet short of colliding with someone like Slider X did in my story. The team practices at least once a month, twice when everyone is available.

We actually slide on the same sort of heavy-duty knee pads skateboarders and BMX bikers use as safety gear. It's padded enough to take the impact off your knees when you land, and the hard plastic is slick enough to allow you to continue sliding once you have landed. I also wear shoes with steel toes on them so I'm sliding not only on the pads, but the shoes to. This not only allows more control, but it also tends to leave a trail of sparks behind me, which is always a dramatic effect.

As far as I know, sliding first started at Knott's Berry Farm's Halloween Haunt by one of the monsters who used to skateboard on ramps. The actual sliding move is the same ramp riders use when they miss a trick and come off their boards. Don't know exactly when everyone started doing it. But I know that I've been seeing Halloween Haunt sliders for over a decade. And it's not surprising, since it really is the ultimate scare technique, especially out in the open.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh I can imagine that its got to be pretty dam scary.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sometimes surprises me just how effective and scary the move can be! I used to like to pace back and forth in front of one of the roped off cue lines leading into one of the mazes, make eye contact with a few people (usually nervous, teenage girls, then slide underneath the ropes right into them! Talk about watching people freak! Since they think they're safe behind the ropes, they never suspect that! I can't believe there's only a month left before I get to do it all again!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Bumping this one up for Misfit and Zombie. 


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm bumping this one up again for our newcomer, JsKidman from Tulsa, since it pretty much gives the sliding experience a decent hearing. It was either this or write a new tale about Mario's Haunted Graveyard on Halloween night, which I will doubtlessly write, but for now this should suffice.

Hope it's helpful.



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## GTS DudeBRO (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this will be my six year at Knott's Scary Farm. Been sliding for the past three. Sliding originated from talent that used to lunge at guest in a baseball slide kind of action with no pads at all. After realizing they were getting scares they decided to start wearing soft softball type knee pads. The sliding scare tactic was progressing. Talent wanted to slide further and faster thats when skate pads came into play & Thats what you see in sliding today!

KBF
[GHOST TOWN STREETS]


----------



## Bugzbunny2018 (Apr 26, 2014)

Im a slider and it would be a honor to join a haunt in georgia. I can jump over 6 people while sliding


----------



## thatsliding_fisherman (Oct 13, 2015)

*you guys still do this?*



David Knoles said:


> Master Haunter,
> 
> That would be open to negotiation. But if you're interested in seeing the Slider Brothers in action, we will be holding our monthly practice and exhibition at the Redondo Beach Pier on the upper level of the International Boardwalk near the parking structure on Sunday, April 27 from about 1 to 3 p.m. This time round there may be other Shipwreck monsters there too. So come on down, check out what we do and let's talk about Halloween scares. And that goes for anyone else on the Forum who happens to be in the Southern California area on Sunday.





I know this is a really old post, but i was wondering if you guys still do this. im in socal too..near la..


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

thatsliding_fisherman said:


> I know this is a really old post, but i was wondering if you guys still do this. im in socal too..near la..


Unfortunately, no. _The Shipwreck Terrorfest Sliding team_ more or less disbanded and scattered to the four winds after 2002. I'm now in Florida, performing at _Halloween Horror Nights_ at Universal Studios Orlando. They won't let me or anyone else slide here. It's a safety and mostly insurance issue. I'm not sure what happened to the others. I heard that Pills got a job somewhere and stopped doing Halloween shows like _Shipwreck, Horror Nights_ or _Halloween Haunt_. I kept in touch with Ryan - Slider X - for awhile after our days at Queen Mary ended. The last time I heard from him was 10 years ago. I'd left California for Florida the year before, and I was working Magic Kingdom's _Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party_ that Halloween. Ryan told me about how he was still at _Shipwreck_ and how he'd finally won the MVM (Most Valuable Monster) performance award he had so long coveted. Don't know what happened to him after that. I do know that _Shipwreck_ is now called _Dark Harbor_, and that it features literally dozens of outside sliders. Whether they realize it or not, they owe their positions to us, because we were the pioneers. We - Ryan, Pills and me - were the first sliders to ever perform at that event. Here's a video I made from those days using the worst digital video camera ever created. At least it shows what Slider Camp was like. I was called Magicslider in those days, by the way. Hope you enjoy it.


----------

